# monitorfrequenzen...



## paraphan (3. Oktober 2002)

hallo,
ich möchte mir einen 22 zoll monitor anschaffen. ich habe jetzt zwei
monitore in der engeren auswahl, wobei einer davon bei der auflösung, mit der ich gerne arbeiten würde eine niedrige bildwiederholfrequenz hat als der andere (und dadurch billiger ist).

1) 1600 x 1200 / max. 88 Hz 
2) 1600x1200 / max. 110 Hz

jetzt frage ich mich, was die zusätzlichen 22 hz bringen, da ein normaler mensch ja bei 85 hz kein flimmern mehr wahrnimmt, oder?


----------



## Moartel (3. Oktober 2002)

Ein Flimmern nimmst du bei 88Hz nicht mehr war. Ich kann dir hier nur aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung berichten. Wenn ich Windows neu installiere stelle ich den Monitor uaf 85Hz ein. Nach dem einspielen des Monitortreibers gehe ich auf 100Hz. Das Bild ist bei 85 schon flimmerfrei, aber der Unterschied zu 100 ist immer noch erkennbar. Ich möchte meine 100Hz nicht mehr missen!

Du solltest dir aber mal überlegen auf welcher Auflösung du den Monitor betreiben willst und dann nachsehen wie viele Hertz er auf der schafft.
Solltest du 1600x1200 nehmen wollen vergisst du den Absatz hier einfach


----------



## paraphan (3. Oktober 2002)

danke für's posting.


----------



## melmager (4. Oktober 2002)

anmerkung:

genau 100 hz sollte es aber nicht sein wenn du 
leuchtstoffröhren als lichtquelle hast ....


----------



## eViLaSh (4. Oktober 2002)

je mehr herz, um so schonender für die augen ;-) 

also wenn du viel dran sitzt würde ich schon den mit mehr hz nehmen !


----------



## Kaprolactam (4. Oktober 2002)

Außerdem gilt:
Je mehr Reserven der Monitor noch hat, also sprich wenn er 110 Hz könnte, du ihn aber auf 85 betreibst, desto schärfer ist das Bild, und desto länger hält die Kiste. 

/Kapro


----------



## DarkLordSilver (4. Oktober 2002)

hmmm ich hab meinen bei ner auflösung von 1280*1024*32@85 Hz 

also ich muss scho sagen das er mit 125 hz auf 1024*768 einiges schärfer ist aber mit der auflösung krieg ich augenkrebs ;D


----------

